# IERI SERA



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

Mentre ero al telefono con una mia amica ho guardato il cielo e mi è capitato di vedere cadere una stella, oltretutto bellissima, e d'istinto l'ho detto alla persona con cui ero in chiamata e lei mi ha detto di esprimere un desiderio...sul momento mi sono resa conto di non avere niente da chiedere e mi sono sentita fortunata... evidentemente la mia vita al momento va bene così com'è...voi come siete messi a desideri?


----------



## omicron (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mentre ero al telefono con una mia amica ho guardato il cielo e mi è capitato di vedere cadere una stella, oltretutto bellissima, e d'istinto l'ho detto alla persona con cui ero in chiamata e lei mi ha detto di esprimere un desiderio...sul momento mi sono resa conto di non avere niente da chiedere e mi sono sentita fortunata... evidentemente la mia vita al momento va bene così com'è...voi come siete messi a desideri?


Anche per me è la stessa cosa, se mi chiedono cosa voglio non so mai cosa rispondere


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche per me è la stessa cosa, se mi chiedono cosa voglio non so mai cosa rispondere


È una bella cosa


----------



## omicron (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> È una bella cosa


Si
Direi proprio di si
Poi se invece ci vogliamo addentrare sulle cose che vorrei comprare… non finiamo più


----------



## *Rossana* (26 Agosto 2022)

Il culo di Etta.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

Mi spostano sempre...non azzecco mai la sezione



omicron ha detto:


> Si
> Direi proprio di si
> Poi se invece ci vogliamo addentrare sulle cose che vorrei comprare… non finiamo più


Vabbè...li potremmo restare senza stelle



*Rossana* ha detto:


> Il culo di Etta.


Ussignore


----------



## omicron (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vabbè...li potremmo restare senza stelle


sono una donna materiale


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Il culo di Etta.


be non mi dispiacerebbe come desiderio


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono una donna materiale


Anche io


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> be non mi dispiacerebbe come desiderio


Olo via fai il bravo


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Olo via fai il bravo


rossana mi ha stuzzicato la mente , dato che li tutto tace può essere un desiderio inespresso , hai visto mai se non è zuppa è pan bagnato ?


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mentre ero al telefono con una mia amica ho guardato il cielo e mi è capitato di vedere cadere una stella, oltretutto bellissima, e d'istinto l'ho detto alla persona con cui ero in chiamata e lei mi ha detto di esprimere un desiderio...sul momento mi sono resa conto di non avere niente da chiedere e mi sono sentita fortunata... evidentemente la mia vita al momento va bene così com'è...voi come siete messi a desideri?


Ma beata te!
Io ne ho diversi  .


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma beata te!
> Io ne ho diversi  .


Vai....sfogati...raccontaceli


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vai....sfogati...raccontaceli


Nooooo.... 
Li lasciamo tra le stelle 
Se poi qualcuno dovesse cadere giù ve lo dico


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nooooo....
> Li lasciamo tra le stelle
> Se poi qualcuno dovesse cadere giù ve lo dico


a fò , altro proverbio :il troppo storpia .
per dire non esprimerne parecchi ma pochi e buoni


----------



## Nono (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mentre ero al telefono con una mia amica ho guardato il cielo e mi è capitato di vedere cadere una stella, oltretutto bellissima, e d'istinto l'ho detto alla persona con cui ero in chiamata e lei mi ha detto di esprimere un desiderio...sul momento mi sono resa conto di non avere niente da chiedere e mi sono sentita fortunata... evidentemente la mia vita al momento va bene così com'è...voi come siete messi a desideri?


Io avrei solo l'imbarazzo della scelta


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io avrei solo l'imbarazzo della scelta


Tipo? Dai che stamani si regalano sogni


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tipo? Dai che stamani si regalano sogni


allora vengo  su  per sognare


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> a fò , altro proverbio :il troppo storpia .
> per dire non esprimerne parecchi ma pochi e buoni


Ma infatti lasciamoli nell'iperuranio, se poi riuscissi a portarli giù dalle stelle userò il detto "troppa Grazia, Sant'Antonio


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nooooo....
> Li lasciamo tra le stelle
> Se poi qualcuno dovesse cadere giù ve lo dico


Ok...allora aspettiamo...ma ti avverto...i desideri restano tali se aspettiamo che cadano dalle stelle...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2022)

Nipotini


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nipotini


desiderio avverato , peccato due mancanze sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss non devono sapere che lo l'ho saputo


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2022)

Ieri sera, dopo un'abbondante frittura di pesce, ero seduto a fumare su una panchina davanti ad un laghetto e mi è sembrato di vedere una stella cadente e ho espresso un desiderio ...un pompino lì seduta stante, mi hanno passato una canna.

Vedi cosa succede a frequentare noiosi maschi etero


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ok...allora aspettiamo...ma ti avverto...i desideri restano tali se aspettiamo che cadano dalle stelle...


Condivido il pensiero del darsi comunque da fare


----------



## Nono (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tipo? Dai che stamani si regalano sogni


Vediamo .... uno si è appena esaudito....
Ci sono. Cambiare lavoro!
Vincere alla lotteria
Che mio figlio metta la testa a posto, ma per questo deve cadere almeno un pianeta.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Vediamo .... uno si è appena esaudito....
> Ci sono. Cambiare lavoro!
> Vincere alla lotteria
> Che mio figlio metta la testa a posto, ma per questo deve cadere almeno un pianeta.


Che bello!!!...me lo puoi dire che desiderio si è appena avverato? Sono curiosa 
Per il discorso figli lascia perdere


----------



## omicron (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che bello!!!...me lo puoi dire che desiderio si è appena avverato? Sono curiosa
> Per il discorso figli lascia perdere


la fidanzata "spiccata"


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Condivido il pensiero del darsi comunque da fare


Sempre e comunque


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mentre ero al telefono con una mia amica ho guardato il cielo e mi è capitato di vedere cadere una stella, oltretutto bellissima, e d'istinto l'ho detto alla persona con cui ero in chiamata e lei mi ha detto di esprimere un desiderio...sul momento mi sono resa conto di non avere niente da chiedere e mi sono sentita fortunata... evidentemente la mia vita al momento va bene così com'è...voi come siete messi a desideri?


Il desiderio più grande è sempre stata la salute.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la fidanzata "spiccata"


Che vuoi dire?


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il desiderio più grande è sempre stata la salute.


Vero...mi successe di vedere una stella cadente anche quando stava male mio babbo...pensai subito a lui...purtroppo le stelle non bastano....


----------



## omicron (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire?


che è volata via


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero...mi successe di vedere una stella cadente anche quando stava male mio babbo...pensai subito a lui...purtroppo le stelle non bastano....


Come per tutto il resto, le stelle non bastano.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come per tutto il resto, le stelle non bastano.


Magari bastassero!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come per tutto il resto, le stelle non bastano.


Ohoo un titolo per un romanzo!


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ohoo un titolo per un romanzo!


Ho un futuro creatrice di titoli


----------



## Vera (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mentre ero al telefono con una mia amica ho guardato il cielo e mi è capitato di vedere cadere una stella, oltretutto bellissima, e d'istinto l'ho detto alla persona con cui ero in chiamata e lei mi ha detto di esprimere un desiderio...sul momento mi sono resa conto di non avere niente da chiedere e mi sono sentita fortunata... evidentemente la mia vita al momento va bene così com'è...voi come siete messi a desideri?


Qualcosa da desiderare trovo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Qualcosa da desiderare trovo.


E ma siete tutti ermetici sui desideri


----------



## *Rossana* (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E ma siete tutti ermetici sui desideri


Io ho esplicitato. 
Oltre il culo di Etta, vorrei anche un anno sabbatico durante il quale poter leggere e occuparmi e preoccuparmi di niente e nessuno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Io ho esplicitato.
> Oltre il culo di Etta, vorrei anche un anno sabbatico durante il quale poter leggere e occuparmi e preoccuparmi di niente e nessuno.


Del culo di Etta non mi frega niente....l'anno sabbatico potrebbe essere una buona idea


----------



## Vera (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E ma siete tutti ermetici sui desideri


Ho detto che qualcosa trovo. Ci devo pensare.


----------



## Koala (26 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mentre ero al telefono con una mia amica ho guardato il cielo e mi è capitato di vedere cadere una stella, oltretutto bellissima, e d'istinto l'ho detto alla persona con cui ero in chiamata e lei mi ha detto di esprimere un desiderio...sul momento mi sono resa conto di non avere niente da chiedere e mi sono sentita fortunata... evidentemente la mia vita al momento va bene così com'è...voi come siete messi a desideri?


Per ogni stella cadente vista, per ogni candelina spenta e poi spezzata c’è sempre stato un solo desiderio… magari prima o poi gli addetti ai lavori provvederanno


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Per ogni stella cadente vista, per ogni candelina spenta e poi spezzata c’è sempre stato un solo desiderio… magari prima o poi gli addetti ai lavori provvederanno


be se non ci fai partecipi ,ci lasci nel dubbio e possiamo interpretarlo in vari modi


----------



## Koala (26 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> be se non ci fai partecipi ,ci lasci nel dubbio e possiamo interpretarlo in vari modi


I desideri so desideri non si dicono sennò non si avverano


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> I desideri so desideri non si dicono sennò non si avverano


circe ci ha detto di dirli,  va ben spero che i tuoi si avverino presto però mi raccomando dopo in pv me li racconti sono curioso


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io avrei solo l'imbarazzo della scelta


Anche io sono messa come te, però è bello avere desideri da esprimere, alcuni sono piccoli e realizzabili, altri più grandi ma lavoro duro per realizzarli


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mentre ero al telefono con una mia amica ho guardato il cielo e mi è capitato di vedere cadere una stella, oltretutto bellissima, e d'istinto l'ho detto alla persona con cui ero in chiamata e lei mi ha detto di esprimere un desiderio...sul momento mi sono resa conto di non avere niente da chiedere e mi sono sentita fortunata... evidentemente la mia vita al momento va bene così com'è...voi come siete messi a desideri?


un elicottero da combattimento


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un elicottero da combattimento


Cioè il tuo desiderio sarebbe un elicottero da combattimento?...so anche cosa ci faresti appena ottenuto...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Cioè il tuo desiderio sarebbe un elicottero da combattimento?...so anche cosa ci faresti appena ottenuto...


Si potrebbe sparare nei coglioni visto la sua pesantezza...


----------



## Koala (28 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un elicottero da combattimento


Per radere al suolo Pisa?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un elicottero da combattimento


Qui c’è qualcuno che ti potrebbe aiutare…domani chiedo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mentre ero al telefono con una mia amica ho guardato il cielo e mi è capitato di vedere cadere una stella, oltretutto bellissima, e d'istinto l'ho detto alla persona con cui ero in chiamata e lei mi ha detto di esprimere un desiderio...sul momento mi sono resa conto di non avere niente da chiedere e mi sono sentita fortunata... evidentemente la mia vita al momento va bene così com'è...voi come siete messi a desideri?


Ecco oggi ho desiderato di stare ancora in vacanza. Stavo così bene!


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ecco oggi ho desiderato di stare ancora in vacanza. Stavo così bene!


Stessa cosa...questo anno specialmente ho passato veramente dei bellissimi momenti in vacanza e ieri mi è scocciato un sacco lasciare... vabbè... facciamocene una ragione...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa...questo anno specialmente ho passato veramente dei bellissimi momenti in vacanza e ieri mi è scocciato un sacco lasciare... vabbè... facciamocene una ragione...


Parlane in Bellezza.
Però faccio sommessamente notare che si lavora per quarant’anni, mentre tutte le vacanze non arrivano a 4 anni. Forse bisognerebbe trovare bellezza nella quotidianità anche del lavoro.


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un elicottero da combattimento


non credo che circe si riferisse a quello, anche perchè se mi metto a fare la lista delle cose che mi piacerebbe comprare, non finisco più


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlane in Bellezza.
> Però faccio sommessamente notare che si lavora per quarant’anni, mentre tutte le vacanze non arrivano a 4 anni. Forse bisognerebbe trovare bellezza nella quotidianità anche del lavoro.


Guarda io sono una che ha avuto la fortuna di fare un lavoro che mi piace, per me non è un sacrificio lavorare, anzi...non c'è però paragone con delle vacanze riuscite bene...anche solo per il fatto di avere tempo per stare insieme in famiglia...cosa che purtroppo nella quotidianità succede di rado.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non credo che circe si riferisse a quello, anche perchè se mi metto a fare la lista delle cose che mi piacerebbe comprare, non finisco più


Ma @perplesso è materiale


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma @perplesso è materiale


ma pure io


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma pure io


anche io....ma non sono mai arrivata a volermi comprare un elicottero da combattimento....ora glielo compro della Lego


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> anche io....ma non sono mai arrivata a volermi comprare un elicottero da combattimento....ora glielo compro della Lego


che non costano mica poco eh...


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma @perplesso è materiale


no sei tu che non sei poetica


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

@perplesso scusa   ma se avessi quei 10 milioni di euro che ci vogliono per quel coso, penso che li spenderei per altro


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @perplesso scusa   ma se avessi quei 10 milioni di euro che ci vogliono per quel coso, penso che li spenderei per altro


premesso che costa di più, se parliamo degli elicotteri d'assalto.    Circe ha chiesto di esprimere un desiderio ed io l'ho espresso.   che tu butteresti i soldi in altro lo so


----------



## Vera (29 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che costa di più, se parliamo degli elicotteri d'assalto.    Circe ha chiesto di esprimere un desiderio ed io l'ho espresso.   che tu butteresti i soldi in altro lo so


I fusti di benzina li tieni per il prossimo desiderio?


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che costa di più, se parliamo degli elicotteri d'assalto.    Circe ha chiesto di esprimere un desiderio ed io l'ho espresso.   che tu butteresti i soldi in altro lo so


Si ho controllato, costano almeno il doppio
Con 20 milioni di euro io non li butterei in altro, li investirei e farei girare l’economia


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> I fusti di benzina li tieni per il prossimo desiderio?


in realtà è propellente chimico.   però nel conto avevo già previsto una scorta per almeno 6 mesi


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ho controllato, costano almeno il doppio
> Con 20 milioni di euro io non li butterei in altro, li investirei e farei girare l’economia


tu credi che costruire un elicottero sia una cosa che si possa fare in un'officina o sai che prevede il coinvolgimento di molte imprese?  peraltro, a parte quelli d'assalto, gli altri elicotteri sono facilmente riconvertibili ad usi civili, tipo Vigili del Fuoco, 118, AIB.  o anche per i reparti di volo di Guardia Costiera, Guardia di Finanza, Polizia, etc...


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu credi che costruire un elicottero sia una cosa che si possa fare in un'officina o sai che prevede il coinvolgimento di molte imprese?  peraltro, a parte quelli d'assalto, gli altri elicotteri sono facilmente riconvertibili ad usi civili, tipo Vigili del Fuoco, 118, AIB.  o anche per i reparti di volo di Guardia Costiera, Guardia di Finanza, Polizia, etc...


No no
Lo so che ci sono molti terzisti che lavorano in questi settori 
Ma io ne farei lavorare di piu
Fidati


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no
> Lo so che ci sono molti terzisti che lavorano in questi settori
> Ma io ne farei lavorare di piu
> Fidati


tutti ne fanno lavorare di più.


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutti ne fanno lavorare di più.


Io di sicuro


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no sei tu che non sei poetica


Quello è poco ma sicuro...mai stata poetica


----------

